# Need help building something for your aquarium?



## MacFan

For those who have been to our loft, you know we have a significant portion of it devoted to a workshop. You may have also heard that we are in the planning stages of opening a real public-access workshop in the Dallas area. The eventual workshop will offer a wide array of wood and metal working equipment, plastic forming, welding, and sand blasting capabilities, and computer controlled embroidery, vinyl sign cutting, laser engraving and 3D printing/fabrication. It will operate on a gym-style membership model and have required safety classes for major equipment, as well as optional skill development classes and project classes available. 

Before we get there however, we want to get some experience helping people with their projects, as well as take pictures for an online project library that will be part of our new business and serve as a means to inspire people. 

Our present workshop can support mostly wood working, electronics and plumbing type projects. If you have a project you've been wanting to do and don't have the tools or skills, but do have the means to buy the materials you need, let me know and we'll be happy to help you. We're available weekend afternoons and evenings, and some weekday evenings. 

If you're interested, let me know what it is you want to build and we'll see how we can make it happen. Ideally we can plan it out in advance so you can bring the materials with you, but we could also make a trip to the store together for materials. 

Note: We can make exceptions, but we would prefer if you would be willing to have your project documented and listed in our project library (with appropriate attributions to you and/or your sources). This might include photos of you working on the project, but again, we can be flexible in whether they're identifiable pictures of you or not. 

Michael


----------



## northtexasfossilguy

I've got two stands that I got off craigslist that need some serious work. One needs restaining, the other I reckon the sides are okay, the door is great, just the top and trim need to be replaced, and it needs to be either sanded and re-stained (more effort than I care for) or a good touch-up job. The bottom might be replaced as well. 

I need to use a table saw, and a hammer and nails ought to do the rest, unless you have a brad gun for the trim. What do you think you will charge for that? It's more like a tool rental business I guess.

Also, just a thought, but some people might be more inclined to break your blades and things like that if you have that gym-type thing. That could get costly. Plus, I'm wondering about the liability if some idiot cuts off his or her arm, finger, friends finger, etc. Aside from the obvious legal issues, it sounds like a great idea, and I would definitely pay a little bit for that, considering the cost of tools. I guess they would need mandatory safety training and would be kicked out for playing around, much like high school shop class, eh?


----------



## MacFan

Yea, this isn't tool rental, it's bring your stuff over and work on it sort of thing. Once we have the shop going, we might consider equipment loans for special tools. For the stuff we do in our loft, it's no charge, just bring your own materials. I have an electric brad nailer but it doesn't work very well. But we're probably buying a compressor soon for the laser engraver we're getting in advance of the shop opening, and once we have a compressor, we may as well get some pneumatic nailers to go with it. 

There are a couple shops like this already (Sawdust Shop, Techshop) and lots of clubs that run non profit locations. There will be a legal disclaimer. For any tools that can hurt you or you can hurt the tool, there is a mandatory safety class you have to pass. If all goes according to plan, you'll need to scan your ID card at each machine before powering on so we will know whether you've passed the class or not. Hand tools will probably be checked out and returned so we can ensure pieces aren't lost. We will obviously have insurance as well. 

We haven't learned how to do a financial model yet, so we don't know what we will need to charge here, but it won't be hourly, the idea is that it's a monthly or yearly subscription, but a day option will be available so you can try it out. 

Michael


----------



## alta678

This is really exciting to me! I would love to come and repair/build some aquarium stands!


----------



## MacFan

What kind of stand do you want to build?


----------



## alta678

I have a rimless 90 that needs a stand, a 30 stand in sad need of shoring up or scrapping and a stand for a 45 breeder. Now I just need money for supplies!


----------



## Tex Gal

I think this is a great idea. Good luck on your new venture. I bet Tex Guy will be by sometime or other....


----------



## MacFan

northtexasfossilguy came by last weekend and refinished an old hex stand with a new top and side trim. Any other takers? 

Michael


----------



## Travis.808

I'm jealous we need one here shoot, there should be one everywhere.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy

Yup, here are photos:









By ntfguy, shot with G'zOne Boulder at 2009-07-10
Michael cutting trim.









By ntfguy, shot with G'zOne Boulder at 2009-07-10
A nicely fit joint, some of them weren't this perfect but that's why they make wood putty!

He has a great setup and all the tools you need. Plus his roommate has AMAZING cooking. He absolutely read my mind (er stomach?) about wanting something with blueberries in it.

A funny thing about that tank stand; I actually bought the tank from a guy in the same building off Craigslist. I think he was on the same floor or the one just below that one. Small world, eh?


----------



## mike151

Hi
I found your forum while google searching for a wood hobby shop. I'm new to Texas and have not taken my tools out of storage yet. I was looking for a place like yours for woodworking projects.
Is your hobbyshop open to anyone? Are there other places in the North Dallas area like the Sawdust Shop mentioned in an earlier post. I need a table saw and a router w/dovetail jig for my latest project 
http://www.mullerbrau.com/beercase_album.htm

Thanks for the help.
Mike


----------



## MacFan

Actually something like Sawdust shop is exactly what we aim to create, except it will go beyond just wood tools. Our current marketing summary:

_Neighborhood Workshop is a public access workshop operating on a gym membership model. Our first location will open in the Dallas area in early 2010. The workshop will allow people to build almost anything imaginable by providing access to, and training on a wide variety of tools, including wood and metal shop equipment, welding, vacuum forming, as well as computer controlled embroidery, sign cutting, laser engraving and 3D printing equipment. Major equipment will require passing a safety class, but then your membership grants you unlimited first-come, first-served access to it. Skill building and project classes will be available for an additional fee. We will also operate a retail shop providing access to small quantities of hard to source materials._​
We are currently deep in the planning stages and are beginning the fundraising process. In the mean time, we are making our private workshop available for use as sort of a test installation. So in answer to your question, yes. It's available. I'll PM you my contact info so we can find a time. I have a table saw and two routers. I don't have a dovetail jig, but I'm sure we can build something to do it.

Michael


----------



## MacFan

Actually, looking at the photos, those are square dovetails, we can cut those on the table saw directly. No router needed.


----------



## mike151

Yeah, its just a series of box joints. I was planning to change it up a little. Thank you for your offer, I'll be in touch.
Mike


----------



## Phil Edwards

MacFan,

Wow, I just checked out Aquaticobsession. Is that your home? Here I was thinking I had a problem when I was at the peak of my Multiple Tank Syndrome infection. Those are gorgeous!!!


----------



## MacFan

Yes it is. We are definitely heavily infected with MTS... only been able to pare it back to 14 tanks from a high of 18!


----------



## Pillguy

Did you ever get this off the ground, or still in the formative stages. Something like this is just what I need to build my custom stand for a 40 breeder.


----------



## fishyjoe24

looks good, I welded some when I was younger. i could use a this is how you do it again class, and would like to build some nice custom stands.


----------



## MacFan

At the moment, we're operating as a design/build shop in order to get the word out about our greater vision. It's going well. We do have our small shop that you're welcome to make use of. It's just not an official thing yet. Here's the site of what we're doing currently:

http://www.artifacturestudios.com/


----------



## digital_gods

What is the maximum cutting area on your machine?


----------



## fishyjoe24

digital_gods said:


> What is the maximum cutting area on your machine?


if macfan doesn't have a big enough machine sigmar might have some a big enough machine.
he does do wood work, so does txredneck. both on the box.


----------



## digital_gods

What is the max cutting area? What has been the most unique sub straight you have etched? 

If you need anything custom cnc, my brother programs a 5-axis cnc machine.


----------



## Pillguy

From the look of things from your site, maybe I can bring you some of my "high end" homebrew. Sounds like you guys are able to appreciate them. What kind of rates for use of equipment for building wood aquarium stand? Don't have the equipment at home at the moment to build my stand.


----------



## alta678

Macfan, do you only work with wood or do you have any equipment to work with metal? I was wondering if ya'll could build a metal frame type tank stand for many aquariums.


----------



## fishyjoe24

alta678 said:


> Macfan, do you only work with wood or do you have any equipment to work with metal? I was wondering if ya'll could build a metal frame type tank stand for many aquariums.


curious as to what size tanks you want to have the build for ? the metal is going to be the expensive of it.


----------



## snowball2020

alta678 said:


> Macfan, do you only work with wood or do you have any equipment to work with metal? I was wondering if ya'll could build a metal frame type tank stand for many aquariums.


I asked this question just last week when I asked my friend, who is a welder, for prices on square tubing and it'll cost you $80 at least (labor not counted) for 1.5" tubing. the dimension I asked for was 48"x24"x24"

and that's just for the basic frame, not counting holes to be drilled, extra screws to be welded on if you were to do a hanging canopy, etc...


----------



## MacFan

Sorry for the lack of response, wasn't getting notification emails for this thread somehow.

The laser engraver/cutter has a table size 24"x18" and while the focal point is only 0.01" deep, you can put an object into the laser that is up to 12" deep.

We don't have much to work metal at the moment. We have a 30" press brake/shear/roller from Harbor Freight.

We recently added a 6" rabbiting jointer which is wood only obviously.

The laser can cut wood, most plastics, paper, fabric, leather, etc. The laser can etch on those as well as mark on metal and etch glass. If it's color anodized aluminum, the laser will leave a white mark in that color. Other metals require a special coating be applied before lasering and it leaves a black mark on the metal.

Check out www.artifacturestudios.com for pictures of some past projects and of the workshop.


----------



## fishyjoe24

I'm need help building a stand for a 12x12x20 tank. the stand was partical board and left out in the rain... I don't want anything to fancy would buying 2x4 or ply wood be cheaper for me.


----------



## MacFan

Well 2x4s are $2-3 each. I assume you mean the tank is 20" wide and 12" tall, not 12" square and 20" tall. So it would be something like:

20 + 20 + 12 - 1.5 + 12 - 1.5 = 61" 
After sawing an 8' length you'd have a 10" scrap. I would do two of these, one for the top and one for say a foot from the bottom or so. So that's two 2x4s. 

I don't know how tall you want it, let's say 30" so we need 4 legs, that's 60" for two, so two more 2x4s. You could go to just shy of 36" tall without needing more. 

The volume of that tank calculates to 12.1 gallons filled to the brim with no hardscape, so worst case, 96 lbs. I think this would easily hold 3 times that with no problem. 

So we're at like $12 in lumber, if you do it here, we can put it together with a nail gun. It won't come apart, but should be small enough to transport whole. 

It's not pretty at this stage... you can leave it as-is, or sheath it with something. Home Depot has a variety of options to choose from in whole sheets, or a limited selection in pre-cut 2'x4' pieces. These cost more per sq ft, but you would only need two for this, or half a sheet total. Those will easily cost as much or probably more than the 2x4s. 

Alternately, you could go MDF which I like building with. It's not waterproof though so you need to put several heavy coats of paint on it if you want it to last. And it's also generally more expensive. But it doesn't come warped like so much wood these days, which is why I like it. 

In reality, for a small tank that doesn't weigh much like yours, the easiest thing would probably be to go to IKEA and buy a table/cabinet for $20-30. It will look better than anything you could build for the price. I used a microwave cart on wheels for a 20g tank with no problem. It wasn't IKEA, I actually bought it used on Craigslist for cheap. When picking something, I would make sure that the span between vertical elements (sides, supports) isn't more than 1 1/2 the length of the tank. So for 20" I wouldn't go more than 30" wide unless there was some middle support. 

Michael


----------



## fishyjoe24

it's 12 long x 12 wide and 20 high. it has bottom trim i will have to post a photo.


----------



## fishyjoe24

Thanks, now I need to build a custom stand for a 55g I would like to have one 55g on top and one on the bottom. how much would 2x4's cost me. those darn metal stands are 75.00-100.00 then I can order one throw petco for $60.00.


----------



## MacFan

For $60 I'd probably just buy one. But building one is possible too. You'll have to do some research yourself. Here is how I did mine... obviously it was a much greater weight:

http://web.me.com/mreilly/An_Aquati.../20_Custom_Cedar_stand_with_stone_facing.html


----------



## snowball2020

MacFan said:


> For $60 I'd probably just buy one. But building one is possible too. You'll have to do some research yourself. Here is how I did mine... obviously it was a much greater weight:
> 
> http://web.me.com/mreilly/An_Aquati.../20_Custom_Cedar_stand_with_stone_facing.html


that definitely wont cost less than $60. lol

even if you want to build one... no one around here have the resources to help you. just order it. it'll be nice and clean


----------



## fishyjoe24

I'm going to buy one, be a lot easier. 
should I buy this one 
http://www.petco.com/product/109068..._1-_-PETCO Manhattan Metal Tank Stands-109068

or this one

http://www.petco.com/product/14761/...-Stand-55-Gallon.aspx?CoreCat=FishFC_Aquarium


----------



## AquaCamp

MacFan said:


> For $60 I'd probably just buy one. But building one is possible too. You'll have to do some research yourself. Here is how I did mine... obviously it was a much greater weight:
> 
> http://web.me.com/mreilly/An_Aquati.../20_Custom_Cedar_stand_with_stone_facing.html


That is one of the most attractive stands I have ever seen. Fantastic workmanship!


----------



## MacFan

AquaCamp said:


> That is one of the most attractive stands I have ever seen. Fantastic workmanship!


Thanks! You can see it in person at the Christmas party.

Michael


----------



## fishyjoe24

MacFan said:


> Thanks! You can see it in person at the Christmas/HOLIDAY party.
> 
> Michael


where can I see photos of the discus? I was a big discus/angelfish hobbies before plants. now i'm getting back in to angelfish.. yes that is a really nice stand.


----------



## MacFan

You'll probably find some here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157606548395458/

Unfortunately, I haven't uploaded many recently. My tanks have been neglected as I focus on my business and BBA is threatening to take over. :-(


----------



## snowball2020

Joey, neither of those can't handle two tanks


----------



## fishyjoe24

snowball2020 said:


> Joey, neither of those can't handle two tanks


Thanks, I just look at those again. guess I will have to build one. robert did say he might have a stand that would work for the 55g. I need a sponge filter know of any good places guess i could just go to usa aquariums. my angelfish laid eggs and I had to buy a diver.


----------

